# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Ncaa track athlete help

## strongrunner

I posted in another thread but upon further reading believe this might be a better place...

I'm 18 (19 in a few weeks) 5'10 145lbs. I run NCAA track. My events are the 400m and 800m which are endurance based but have a strength element as well. 

I was wondering about how effective low doses of HGH combined with IGF1. I was thinking HGH 6-8iu every other day for 8weeks and 20mcgs for 10 weeks of IGF post workout daily. My main goal is to get my red blood cell count up, recover from big workouts faster, and prevent injuries. 

I know steroids at my age are bad but Is that at all mitigates by low doses?
How does that stack look for endurance based athletics?

Thank you everyone for reading this and your input. I want to be level headed about this And ask questions before jumping in head first.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

First thing I would do is get bloodwork. Get a baseline on your stats then look to improve.

To be honest the easiest way to improve would read up on how to make your testosterone fall low for a blood test and get placed on trt. Just the gains from testosterone topping you out on the hormone scale will give you an advantage. This also avoids you from testing and failing. Once the DR approves you register that with your coach and the NCAA and you are good to go. 

HGH is nice but I doubt an NCAA athlete has that type of cash laying around. To avoid testing issues the trt route is the first step. 

I will not say you should not take at your age because I was a Field athlete....and if the game is to win then do what it takes.

----------


## Times Roman

> I posted in another thread but upon further reading believe this might be a better place...
> 
> I'm 18 (19 in a few weeks) 5'10 145lbs. I run NCAA track. My events are the 400m and 800m which are endurance based but have a strength element as well. 
> 
> I was wondering about how effective low doses of HGH combined with IGF1. I was thinking HGH 6-8iu every other day for 8weeks and 20mcgs for 10 weeks of IGF post workout daily. My main goal is to get my red blood cell count up, recover from big workouts faster, and prevent injuries. 
> 
> I know steroids at my age are bad but Is that at all mitigates by low doses?
> How does that stack look for endurance based athletics?
> 
> Thank you everyone for reading this and your input. I want to be level headed about this And ask questions before jumping in head first.


I'm a former military competitive distance runner, basically a different type of running. If you take a look at the attachment, you will find that the muscles you rely on to do these events really have little to do with endurance and more to do with Type 2 muscle fiber type. Just wanted to point that out.


Second, I'd discourage you from taking HGH for two reasons:
1) You are still growing (skeletal) and taking HGH now could disrupt this natural growth. I'm thinking of disproportionate bone growth. The risk is remote, but it still exists
2) The likelihood of you finding HGH online is also remote. Very expensive if that is a concern, and it needs to be ran for at least six months for you to receive any benefit.

If you take apart every one of your goals, you will find other ways to achieve them besides the HGH.

Let me know if you have any questions

---Roman

----------

